# Need for speed et OS 3



## abram (22 Juin 2009)

Depuis la mise à jour de mon ipod touch avec l'OS 3, Need for speed crash au démarrage. Avez-vous eu le même problème ?
Merci


----------



## abram (23 Juin 2009)

Personne n'a ce problème ?


----------



## TomSpyCell (23 Juin 2009)

Moi aussi ça me fait ça mais j'ai trouvé "une parade" certes un peu contraignante mais ça marche : je redémarre mon iPod Touch et je lance le jeu de suite c'est à dire que je ne lance pas d'autres applications entre temps et là ça marche.

Au début je croyais que c'était parce que le jeu n'aimait pas trop qu'on le quitte en pleine course mais en fait je pencherai plus pour une incompatibilité avec l'OS 3.0

Je pense que la prochaine version corrigera ce bug.


----------



## abram (24 Juin 2009)

Merci de ta réponse.

Savez-vous où on peut trouver une liste des appli incompatibles avec l'OS 3 ?


----------



## Frodon (25 Juin 2009)

Personnellement Need For Speed Undercover marche impeccablement sous iPhone OS 3.0. Je peux le lancer à n'importe quel moment que l'iPhone n'ai pas été redémarré depuis plusieurs jours, qu'il y ai beaucoup ou peu de mémoire disponible (d'ailleurs c'est un mieux notable avec l'OS 3.0 ca. Maintenant les applis ne crash plus quand la mémoire est faible).

Bref, il tourne à la perfection, et même mieux qu'avant.


----------



## TomSpyCell (28 Juin 2009)

Moi j'ai peut être oublié de mentionner que mon iPod Touch est jailbreaké ^^ Mais je pense pas que ça ait un rapport...


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2009)

TomSpyCell a dit:


> Moi j'ai peut être oublié de mentionner que mon iPod Touch est jailbreaké ^^ Mais je pense pas que ça ait un rapport...



Moi, je pense que ça a un gros rapport justement.

Tu a un "truc" bidouillé et cela fonctionne forcément différemment que ce qui est prévu.


----------



## TomSpyCell (4 Juillet 2009)

Mais je pense pas que ABRAM possède un iPod Touch jailbreaké ...


----------



## naas (4 Juillet 2009)

Nfsu et jailbreak sous 3.0 en 3G = no soucis


----------

